# Best bottle cage?



## tsanderson (Mar 8, 2018)

I currently have a specialized purist bottle and an FSA SLK cage. The bottle constantly falls out though. I'm wondering what people have found to be the best cage for the specialized purist bottle? I've also considered switching to a camelbak podium bottle but wouldn't know which cage to choose. I do some pretty aggressive trail riding so the cage will need to be able to hold it's own on the rocky/rooty stuff. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I saw this on Seth's youtube channel a few days ago. It might be of use to you.






I use Specialized Zee cages. No experience with the bottles you're asking about though.


----------



## tsanderson (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the link! Super helpful, it looks like the Zee will be my new bottle cage.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

Specialized Z cage if your tight on space and need a side exit. Specialized rib cage if your not or if your putting it on the bottom of the down tube. have not lost a bottle from a rib cage no matter how hard I have crashed. The Z cage comes close but have lost a bottle in 1 bad crash.


----------

